# My Clone From Leaf Experiment



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

Well I decided to start a new thread for this rather than clutter up Woomeisters already really long thread on this topic
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/60994-cloning-fan-leaves.html

I'm not sure if I've done it right, so hopefully Woo will chime in and correct me.

Here's my details for the pics. 

#1 - Got my fresh picked leaves (Northern Lights and American Dream), cloning gel (Rootech), some fresh sealed scalpel blades and a tray of medium (Fox Farm blue bag soil).

#2 - One of the leaves of American Dream close up (nice red/purple veins eh?)

#3 -Getting ready to cut the vein with gel on the blade - I cut through the main vein (trying to take a little wedge out on a couple of them), a couple of them I ended up cutting right through the leaf. Eeek!

#4, 5 & 6 - various shots of the cuts with gel

#7 - the leaves in the medium. - The leaf on the left is American Dream and the one on the right is Northern Lights.

They have then been placed in my humidity chamber in the cab.

Is this the correct way? 
Do you think it's gonna work?


----------



## wilt (Apr 3, 2008)

This is crazy. I've been following this whole fan leaf cloning and if this is possible this will be a great breakthru.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL..........that other guy is out of his mind, and full of BS if you ask me, but glad you are trying it. He keeps talking about it, but no proof! LOL. I think you will maybe get a leave with roots, at best! If there was a breakthrough to be had, someone would of had it long ago!  Good luck though!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 3, 2008)

There are plants out there that are more than capable of doing this type of Fragmentation, although I'm interested to see if ganja is one of them!
Thank you for doing what Woo refuses to do and actually show us all pictures.
I will follow this as well just for kicks

Duece.


----------



## wilt (Apr 3, 2008)

Breakthrus are always waiting to be made that's why this strikes my intrest. I'm doubtful though. Well see and stay tuned. 

Subscribed.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

wilt said:


> Breakthrus are always waiting to be made that's why this strikes my intrest. I'm doubtful though. Well see and stay tuned.
> 
> Subscribed.


Well you know what they say... "Tell someone something can't be done, and they/(mankind) will find a way to do it".

It'd be cool if this works, but I'm not betting any money on it yet. 

BTW, does anyone know how to change the title of a thread, that spelling mistake is just pissing me off.


----------



## potroast (Apr 3, 2008)

I didn't read the other thread, but my question would be what will grow if there is no meristem?

HTH


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 3, 2008)

potroast said:


> I didn't read the other thread, but my question would be what will grow if there is no meristem?
> 
> HTH


No meristem? Then I guess an unhappy stem?


----------



## Bain (Apr 3, 2008)

I've been following the other thread and I'm interested to see what happens...

Also,
Don't shit all over this thread like the other one. If you have some sort of need to be a jerk or make a comment like "That's never gunna work" please just don't say anything. Maybe it will maybe it won't.

Thanks for testing this theory milfweed


----------



## overfiend (Apr 3, 2008)

sounds crazy but at least your calling it an "EXPERIMENT" 
i was wondering also what about a stem w/ no nodes on it it would root but will it grow branches?


----------



## mnoel (Apr 3, 2008)

I think this could work and you could potentially get f shoots per leaf. When my plants get big enough i am going to try both methods and see which one i like better. My plants are still to young to cut from.
i will be watching this thread so thanks for trying it and posting pics.


----------



## GreenBean (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you, this thread is so much better that woo's
I'd like to try with one of the fan leaves.
Keep us posted.


----------



## choppapocolypto (Apr 3, 2008)

Send me Ä leaf somebody i preffer some purple 

p

Just kidding


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 3, 2008)

Does the leaf have to be laying flat on the soil, or could you coat the stem and
insert the stem in to the dirt???


----------



## Revolution101 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for trying this experiment finally. +Rep for initiative.


----------



## flowergurl (Apr 3, 2008)

Outstanding of you to give this technique a whirl! Wanting to try myself after reading the original post but don't have any fan leaves big enough yet so will have to live vicariously through you! Will stay tuned for updates!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 3, 2008)

+rep for the great pics. i cant wait to see the outcome


----------



## ultranyte (Apr 3, 2008)

This won't work, I have leaves laying in my pots for weeks and nothing happens but rotting

I think you need to have some heat source to make it do something. either that or start studying tissue culture and it's methods


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 3, 2008)

ultranyte said:


> This won't work, I have leaves laying in my pots for weeks and nothing happens but rotting


you didnt cut up the veins and put rooting hormone on the plant though... or did you? idk... lol


----------



## ultranyte (Apr 3, 2008)

yeah I guess a little rooting hormone might help... but i dont see what a few vitamins is really gonna do to force rooting from a source that doesn't have genetic instructions to form roots.... lol


----------



## Bain (Apr 3, 2008)

ultranyte said:


> yeah I guess a little rooting hormone might help... but i dont see what a few vitamins is really gonna do to force rooting from a source that doesn't have genetic instructions to form roots.... lol


To quote and/or paraphrase from Woomiester, who - if nothing else - knows more about botany than I do:

"Once the healthy Fan leaf is placed into its growing medium the blade continues to produce IAA(auxin)...it accumulates and forms a callus tissue...These cells have no determined fate and as such can differentiate in all directions...[until] a concentration is reached that roots are formed"

I removed some of the scientific names that can confuse, but the general idea is there that the leaf produces cells that can turn into anything, even roots.

I don't know much about this stuff but if nothing else I believe it can happen in some plants.


----------



## potroast (Apr 4, 2008)

It may be possible to grow roots, but what will grow? A plant grows from the growing tip, called the meristem.

HTH


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

potroast said:


> It may be possible to grow roots, but what will grow? A plant grows from the growing tip, called the meristem.
> 
> HTH


That's what we are all waiting to find out.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

Well they're still alive, not wilted. 

Heres a pic I took this morning.

Found a little more info on the subject.

Cutting (plant) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2008)

i know someone who's done this.........


----------



## Unique (Apr 4, 2008)

im interested.........subscribe


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

Well 24 hours later and they're still alive. It's nice and humid in the dome.....

I'm kinda disappointed I haven't heard from Woo in this.. I presume I'm doing it right??


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i know someone who's done this.........


Is that you who has?? What happened after it rooted.. nothing. You just had a rooted leaf?


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Well they're still alive, not wilted.
> 
> Heres a pic I took this morning.
> 
> ...


Interesting link .. 


_Leaf cuttings, in which a leaf is placed on moist soil. These have to develop both new stems and new roots. Some leaves will produce one plant at the base of the leaf.* In some species, multiple new plants can be produced at many places on one leaf, and these can be induced by cutting the leaf veins. *_


That seems to be the technique we're trying.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

Only thing that photo shows roots coming out of the petiole.

I thought were trying to get roots to sprout from the veins.

It seems the veins and the stems have similar structure and function.

Hmmm.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 4, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Is that you who has?? What happened after it rooted.. nothing. You just had a rooted leaf?


no, not me. the thread is here somewhere.


----------



## primeralives (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, glad to respond to someone who accepts the unknown is possible when you know how!requirements as follows: 

heated propagator
growing medium( I use potting compost for this technique)
A healthy fan leaf from as lower branch as possible(5 fingered and cut as close to the central blade as possible)
rooting gel
scalpel
patience
Cut the selected fan leaf from a healthy plant with as short a petiole(stem) as possible; just long enough to remain in contact with the growing medium. With your scalpel very carefully cut half way through the veins of the seperate blades on the underside of the leaf(you can dip your scalpel in rooting gel beforehand if you wish) and rub rooting gel into the wounds. Place the leaf ( stem in medium) flat on the growing medium and devise a way of making sure the leaf veins remain in contact with the medium without blocking the shoots from emerging from the 'cut sites'.Keep in heated propagor at 70oC and mist daily. I use Cfls on 20/4 as I have found they are happier with a rest(arent we all!) This method creates five shoots from each leaf which in purists terms are actually five seperate plants; but can be trained as one. If you grow hydro then make sure you fill the end of one leg of a pair of womens tights with the compost(to make a large jiffy pellet almost) which can be transfered into expanded clay at a later date then the compost eventually washes away with the flushing cycles( I use Flood and drain). The rooting will take up to 2 weeks, so you need patience. The main advantage I believe is the negation of need for 'Mother' plants so optimising growing space. Good luck and any queries drop me a line.

that was a pm i got from woo b4 everyone scared him off the site by doubting and shitting on him


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Well I decided to start a new thread for this rather than clutter up Woomeisters already really long thread on this topic
> https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/60994-cloning-fan-leaves.html
> 
> I'm not sure if I've done it right, so hopefully Woo will chime in and correct me.
> ...


*edit* sorry I had no idea this was serious.

I will be around waiting for the results.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> sorry its just funny that you went into such detail with the pictures and everything hahahahaha
> 
> *edit* sorry I had no idea this was serious.



Oh fuck off, go and piss in your own thread!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Oh fuck off, go and piss in your own thread!


Woah, Ouch, Like I said I had only read the first post and seriously thought it was a joke. I am actually hoping some plants grow, it would be great.


----------



## oldskoolstyle (Apr 4, 2008)

Actually it is well known that growers can clone a fan leaf... in fact somebody did it in a thread around a year ago on this site.... 

The leaf will grow roots it just won't grow into a plant... or if it does eventually produce shoots it just takes too long and therefore becomes not worth the effort. 

Although recently I have heard that it still might be possible if you use certain chemicals to induce the leaf to produce shoots.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

I PMed Woo asked him to come back, I said we won't jump his shit anymore.
I think he's English, I saw some price he gave in pounds.


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm subscribed to this...this is interesting!


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

What do you want to know?


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Well 24 hours later and they're still alive. It's nice and humid in the dome.....
> 
> I'm kinda disappointed I haven't heard from Woo in this.. I presume I'm doing it right??


yes looks good , the only difference is I personally weight the leaves down with chicken wire to keep the leaves pressed aginst the soil.
For the non-believers out there who cant possibly believe the earth is round,the new shoots appear directly above the cut sites of the veins. Someone made a silly comment about leaves not having genetic makeup to grow into plants -WRONG! This method is also nothing like tissue culture it is a simple AVP method(artificial vegetative process) and has been used in my area for years. There are several methods and this is just the most successful one that I have shared.


----------



## Tanuvan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for your patience with some of the other members Woo. Just for clarification in case I missed something, are the cuts suppose to be perpendicular to the vein? Also is it 1 cut per vein?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

Are you English?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

What do you think about the net pot bottoms for weight ?


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

Tanuvan said:


> Thanks for your patience with some of the other members Woo. Just for clarification in case I missed something, are the cuts suppose to be perpendicular to the vein? Also is it 1 cut per vein?


 One cut across the middle of the the vein making sure it only penetrates half way through.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> What do you think about the net pot bottoms for weight ?


whatever does the job my friend without hindering the shoots from appearing.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Are you English?


 Does my nationality make a difference? yes I'm English.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

Not at all, I'm pleased to talk with an Englishman.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 4, 2008)

You say all looks good.

Then we shall take care of them and see.

I'd post a pic but, there is nothing new to see.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

So how long does it take for one of these to root, and then how long does it take for it to actually start growing.


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You say all looks good.
> 
> Then we shall take care of them and see.
> 
> I'd post a pic but, there is nothing new to see.


The earliest results I have had was a shoot appearing in 10 days with the other four following daily, so as I said previously be patient! Once the shoots have developed they need to be transplanted quickly to avoid root tangle, unless you are happy to train the five shoots as one plant. Don't transplant any shoots till they have all appeared, unless too much time has elapsed between appearances ie. 2 days between shoot 3 and 4.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> The earliest results I have had was a shoot appearing in 10 days with the other four following daily, so as I said previously be patient! Once the shoots have developed they need to be transplanted quickly to avoid root tangle, unless you are happy to train the five shoots as one plant. Don't transplant any shoots till they have all appeared, unless too much time has elapsed between appearances ie. 2 days between shoot 3 and 4.


whhhhaaat thats even faster than my regular cuttings root...wow


----------



## Woomeister (Apr 4, 2008)

I bought a dvd camcorder today and shot my 5 THC bomb girls and was going to post picsbut didnt realise I need a card! So will purchase a card in the next few days and get some pics up as I have leaves which are rooted but not shooting yet.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 4, 2008)

Woomeister said:


> yes looks good , the only difference is I personally weight the leaves down with chicken wire to keep the leaves pressed aginst the soil.
> For the non-believers out there who cant possibly believe the earth is round,the new shoots appear directly above the cut sites of the veins. Someone made a silly comment about leaves not having genetic makeup to grow into plants -WRONG! This method is also nothing like tissue culture it is a simple AVP method(artificial vegetative process) and has been used in my area for years. There are several methods and this is just the most successful one that I have shared.


Thanks for coming back and chiming in Woo... ignore the naysayers, there are a few of us around who are willing to try something new. 

My motto in life is 'try something once, if you don't like it, don't do it again".  BTW, I'm a Brit too!


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 4, 2008)

Subscribed!
This looks intresting,
I'm a Brit 3 lol x


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 4, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Thanks for coming back and chiming in Woo... ignore the naysayers, there are a few of us around who are willing to try something new.
> 
> My motto in life is 'try something once, if you don't like it, don't do it again".  BTW, I'm a Brit too!


You snap at me like that and I apologize...and you have nothing to say?


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 4, 2008)

Nothing wrong with learning new technics I'm glad you came back Woo. I will be watching.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 4, 2008)

I actually tried this once, by accident/inexperience when trying my hand at cloning for the first time. With that said - It didn't work, hence the "I tried it once". After that failed attempt, I learned the proper way to clone.

In any event I will pull up a chair with you all and wait to see MILF's results and thanks for being a real trooper and giving this experiment a try!


WWW


----------



## mnoel (Apr 5, 2008)

Woo i am glad you came back to help give advice in any areas we may have questions in. I am really interested in this because i am on my first grow, and have yet to clone anything, or fully grown anything as of yet.


----------



## oldskoolstyle (Apr 5, 2008)

Yes excellent results... when I tried this it didn't work also, the leaf just sat there for 3 weeks with roots, not moving. Although, I didn't slice the veins.

I'm from England too.

SS


----------



## willgrow1day (Apr 5, 2008)

any pictures of a leave growing a plant yet?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 5, 2008)

willgrow1day said:


> any pictures of a leave growing a plant yet?


 Not yet, patience and care. 

Took this about 11:00am pac.


----------



## skunkdog (Apr 5, 2008)

Subscribed!


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 5, 2008)

awesome, plants are too much fun


----------



## skunkman98536 (Apr 5, 2008)

fan leaf cloneing? wow subscribed


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 5, 2008)

You gotta love it when people start to Frankinstien there plants.


----------



## Unique (Apr 6, 2008)

/tapsfootwaiting

Hurry up and grow already!
Waiting on bud to grow is enough incentive for someone to build a time machine!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

so whats the reason for weighing the leafs down?


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 6, 2008)

they cut the veins of leaves for roots to grow out of


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

I know it isn't a clone, but I thought it fitted to this thread:
I just noticed this on one of my plants fan leaves,it isn't small fingers curled up before anyone says it is, infact it's a small shoot of new growth - I kid you not,
I can't get a better pic at the min as it's small, but will upload another in a few days, 
Here's the pic :


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 6, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Well they're still alive, not wilted.
> 
> Heres a pic I took this morning.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent info THC!

WWW


----------



## uberpea (Apr 6, 2008)

ohhhh i see, thanks for clearing that up


----------



## panhead (Apr 6, 2008)

Im watching this one as well.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 6, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> You snap at me like that and I apologize...and you have nothing to say?


Er... didn't know you needed closure in this, this was done and passed by so long ago to me.
OK.. how about.. "Fine then... just make sure you read a thread properly before launching in with an unedcuated response". 

There, that better?  Now shut up and pass me that joint, nobody likes a bogarter!


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 6, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Er... didn't know you needed closure in this, this was done and passed by so long ago to me.
> OK.. how about.. "Fine then... just make sure you read a thread properly before launching in with an unedcuated response".
> 
> There, that better?  Now shut up and pass me that joint, nobody likes a bogarter!


That is better, im burning a nice fat joint of white rhino at the moment and you are always welcome to join.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 6, 2008)

BTW, I think one of my leaves (the NL one) is starting to suffer from severe shrinkage. I won't be able to get in the cab to check it out until the lights come on in a couple hours.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 6, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> That is better, im burning a nice fat joint of white rhino at the moment and you are always welcome to join.


Mmmm I'd love to... I think I'm gonna roll and American Dream joint for you right now.


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 7, 2008)

so can you do this with a fan leaf from a flowering plant?


----------



## kingpapawawa (Apr 7, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> .... starting to suffer from severe shrinkage....


Elaine: It shrinks?
Jerry: Like a frightened turtle!
Elaine: Why does it shrink?
George: It just does.
Elaine: I don't know how you guys walk around with those things.


----------



## exzile (Apr 7, 2008)

watching this


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 7, 2008)

Most all still hanging in there.
One was getting bad, looked underneath, there were voids in the media,creating points of none contact.
Lightly tamped coco w/ cig box replaced the leaf.
I think this one this going to die.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 7, 2008)

Well mine aren't doing good. The one with the shrinkage.. is definitely dying. I think the main prob was contact to the soil.


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 8, 2008)

hmm woo needs to post pics!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 8, 2008)

yeah seriously... hes the one who claims this whole fad can work


----------



## thc4me420 (Apr 8, 2008)

i agree i wana see


----------



## pokey (Apr 8, 2008)

Check this out, it's been done before successfully. Cloning Plants by Tissue Culture - Part 1 of 3

The difference is the medium. He's not using soil.


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 8, 2008)

maybe make some cuts and leave it in a bath of rootech and water? Also how about weighing them down with other leaves?

edit: know as much as i read from here.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 8, 2008)

pokey said:


> Check this out, it's been done before successfully. Cloning Plants by Tissue Culture - Part 1 of 3
> 
> The difference is the medium. He's not using soil.


Yes of course we all know it is possible to fragmentate with the leave as opposed to a stem, we are uncertain however if the cannabis plant is capable of this.

Duece.


----------



## pokey (Apr 8, 2008)

Ah, I see.


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 8, 2008)

Wheres the Woo miester??????????


----------



## uberpea (Apr 8, 2008)

pokey said:


> Ah, I see.


Sorry i just realized i probably sounded like an ass in that last post lol
Thanks for posting up that link to show people that its possible! 

Duece.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 8, 2008)

Woo said he bought a camera, but still needs a card.

Heres the latest the crappy pic, is the one that had the voids under it.

The others look ok

You know how the first time you do something, you always learn what not to do.

Anyway this is for fun, I don't think I'll be giving up my ez-clone anytime soon.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 8, 2008)

73 micron bubble brain, forgot to attach the pics


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> 73 micron bubble brain, forgot to attach the pics


do you think your leaf is going to become a plant? it looks like it depreciating a little bit. 

thanks for the update on the pics. your leaf definitely has solid contact with the medium.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey sad bears TetraHYC dont get so sad....I always remind people that right when my clones (real clones) are breaking their first roots is when they start to yellow and look a lil sad....I remember when I was researching how to do clones I read everywhere that clones yellow right before roots so like I was going to see it in the future I wrote in my journal notes CLONE+YELLOW LEAVES=GOOD....in big letters soooooo hang in there both you in MsMilf....you could be on the brink .....right now DONT pull them chilll you neva know and most of all you have to believe and here Pink Pixie Dust to help you believe.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 8, 2008)

Do you use a ez-clone machine ?

After I tried mine, WOW, I won't be going back to wool plugs.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 8, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Do you use a ez-clone machine ?
> 
> After I tried mine, WOW, I won't be going back to wool plugs.


dammnnn, those roots are HAIRY :d HEHE

what kind of system are those roots, i mean plants, going into. 

im not saying to stop your fan leaf project- i want to see if it works as much as anyone else does.


----------



## pinksensa (Apr 8, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Do you use a ez-clone machine ?
> 
> After I tried mine, WOW, I won't be going back to wool plugs.


No I actually love my peat pellets and keg cups w/ a plastic cup dome....and I have had huge success....my next try will be cloning hempy style but I am very please with how Im doin it..


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 8, 2008)

I hope it will work cuz seeds cost alot of money.


----------



## Juntistik (Apr 8, 2008)

donkeyballs said:


> I hope it will work cuz seeds cost alot of money.


i dont think the goal of this experiment is to save money by not buying any more beans.

you can get seeds for so cheap, shit you can get bagseed from a friend for free

but anyway i would really like to see this work. its always tough trying to imagine if there are roots developing in a situation like its, and i dont think woo is full of shit either, it seems like a very possible method of cloning imo


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Do you use a ez-clone machine ?
> 
> After I tried mine, WOW, I won't be going back to wool plugs.


Wow Tet... that looks fantastic. What's the system that you're using? How long did it take to get those roots. 

I'm just cloning in grow plugs (not rapid rooters, I hate those but I think the ones I have are IH plugs) and in a humidity chamber and I have sucessful rootage in less than 7 days now. It's sure a lot easier than this way, that's for sure. 



Juntistik said:


> i dont think the goal of this experiment is to save money by not buying any more beans.
> 
> you can get seeds for so cheap, shit you can get bagseed from a friend for free
> 
> but anyway i would really like to see this work. its always tough trying to imagine if there are roots developing in a situation like its, and i dont think woo is full of shit either, it seems like a very possible method of cloning imo


No, the goal isn't to save money, the goal of this experiement is to test whether MJ plants can be cloned from a single leaf. It's an experiment guys.

I/we have no problems getting rooted clones in less than 7 days using traditional methods of cloning.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Do you use a ez-clone machine ?
> 
> After I tried mine, WOW, I won't be going back to wool plugs.


 
Hey THC those roots look awesome! I'm gonna have to look into those ez-cloners...

And good luck with the rooting project, hang in there!




WWW


----------



## DragonsBreath (Apr 9, 2008)

Does handling clones from that ex cloner result in more shock to plants since the roots are so open when u move them?


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 9, 2008)

You know, I've heard a lot about root shook, don't do this, don't do that.

Been trying some things out lately with roots.

Rough handling, cutting tap roots, spreading roots at transplant.

I haven't had any shook , it may be the strain "Sweet God" because I have not tried doing that with other strains.

Some plants have performed better with their roots being "fixed" at transplanting. 

Test some out guys, tell us what happens to yours.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 9, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Wow Tet... that looks fantastic. What's the system that you're using? How long did it take to get those roots.
> 
> I'm just cloning in grow plugs (not rapid rooters, I hate those but I think the ones I have are IH plugs) and in a humidity chamber and I have sucessful rootage in less than 7 days now. It's sure a lot easier than this way, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


Yours definitely root faster, it takes about 16 days for roots like in the pic.

The Ez-clone is the Cadillac or should I say Bentley in your case. 
Mines called a "Jet Grow"by American agritech
The Ez-clone much fancier, more jets, sleeker design


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 9, 2008)

White Widow Woman said:


> Hey THC those roots look awesome! I'm gonna have to look into those ez-cloners...
> 
> And go luck with the rooting project, hang in there!
> 
> ...


Found this in the grow FAQ area. For DIYers


----------



## JackTheBongRipper (Apr 9, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> You know, I've heard a lot about root shook, don't do this, don't do that.
> 
> Been trying some things out lately with roots.
> 
> ...


Pretty rough with my Durban Poison during transplanting, mainly from being an amateur. I've heard ripping of roots once or twice and they seem to be fine... after a week or so of recovery. 

As far as the cloning experiment, I have no doubt it will be successful. It seems like you can do pretty much anything to your plant and it will live. I've had two clones that were totally brown, no growth, nothing for like 2 weeks. My wife wanted to keep watering them so I did for a few more weeks just to humor her. It took a long time, maybe 3-5 weeks, but with normal watering, light, heat, they actually started to show this weird light green new growth. Some of it died, but they kept growing and 2 1/2 months later I'm flowering them. They both have 3-4 main colas from that strange growth and also from being topped.
I wish I had a camera, but if anyone needs to see them, ya cynical bastards, I can borrow one.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 10, 2008)

I've found that mj is a very tough plant (they don't call it weed for nothing).

On my first grow, I had a plant that was male I think, so I pulled it out the bucket, shook the soil off, got rid of all the top leaves and threw it out in the woods in the back. Well, blow me down, a couple weeks later I see this green thing in the woods, and the darn plant had started sprouting back. And this is with very little soil around the roots. I was amazed, and freaked out. I don't throw live plants in the back anymore.


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 10, 2008)

A few years ago I was at a buddies cabin and went out behind the woodshed for a slash. Lo and behold he'd thrown his males out there. several were still alive and growing up through a pile of fire wood. He thought they were safely dead too, and was glad that I discovered them . That's why they call it weed!!


----------



## uberpea (Apr 10, 2008)

hahaha awesome stories... it is after all a WEED


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 10, 2008)

Yeah it's a weed alright.Good thing too, or I never could have gotten a crop off back in the seventies when all we had was "Grow Your Own Stone" as a guide. We have so many resources these days, books DVDs and on line forums like this. I've been growing a while now , but am still learning all the time. Cheers all!!


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 10, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Found this in the grow FAQ area. For DIYers


Guess I was ripped, forgot to post the link.
GROWFAQ


----------



## GreenCrunchies (Apr 10, 2008)

Subscribed....


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 10, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Guess I was ripped, forgot to post the link.
> GROWFAQ


I wondered what you were talking about lol ...

That's what I have right now for my moms. A 5 space shoebox cloner, but instead of cloning, I stick my rooted clones in for some DWC. They're spare moms, as I already have main bonsai moms growing in soil.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 11, 2008)

Got any picture updates for your fans?



WWW


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 11, 2008)

I think the bad one is toast. 
The rest are hanging in there, but showing sighs of def.
One is doing better than the rest for some reason. 


You guys are the best.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 11, 2008)

Yup, I threw away my one that was drying up. The next one is dying too, and I know my fault lies totally with not having the leaf weighted down. I'll have to try again. 

I took a couple pix earlier, but it's on my camera downstairs and I'm too lazy to go get it. When I need to go roll a next joint I'll get it. ...... that might be about now too lol


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 11, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> I think the bad one is toast.
> The rest are hanging in there, but showing sighs of def.
> One is doing better than the rest for some reason.
> 
> ...


Those are some nice fat indica leaves Tet. What strain is it??


----------



## uberpea (Apr 11, 2008)

Just want to thank you guys again for actually testing this method for us. Great job

Duece.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 11, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Those are some nice fat indica leaves Tet. What strain is it??


"Sweet God" British Colombia bud depot 

Very dense, you have to watch for mold in the last week of flowering.

Just bought a sulfur evaporator, to stop mold spores, works on powdery mildew, and kills tripes too.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 11, 2008)

That's a bummer having to deal with mold. That must suck some of the fun out of it. 

Well here's a pic of my miserable looking leaf.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 11, 2008)

Im starting to see why nobody really talks about this cloning method....


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 12, 2008)

I still have my fingers crossed...


WWW


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, you can't say it doesn't work as yet... just in this case it's not working.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 12, 2008)

wheres myth busters when you need them?
YouTube - Mythbusters- Walking on "Water"


check this out
start watching at 2min
YouTube - Amazing Liquid


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I should try this out my self and see what works better


----------



## COD4 (Apr 12, 2008)

I know for a fact leaves will take root, not sure about any new growth though.

I took some clones not long ago and I did the leaf trimming inside my clone box. I left the trimmings on the floor of the clone box without cleaning them up. The clonebox floor is made of that green rockwool. Anyhow, the fucking clippings ended up taking root and I had to physically rip them up.

Right now I also am trying to clone using a leaf. I have a huge ass indica leaf in my clonebox, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## COD4 (Apr 12, 2008)

Did any of you try to put clone gel or powder on the leaf(s) before you try and clone them? Seems I can't get the leafs to take root if I use clone gel. They will take root with water, but won't with water+gel


----------



## COD4 (Apr 12, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Im starting to see why nobody really talks about this cloning method....


 
Yea, but what if we can figure out how to do it correctly? You could pull 1000's of clones off of one plant. I have clippings that are no more than a half inch long part of 1 finger of a leaf taking root as we speak. You could dice up an entire plant and make 1000's of pieces like that ;o


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

COD4 said:


> Did any of you try to put clone gel or powder on the leaf(s) before you try and clone them? Seems I can't get the leafs to take root if I use clone gel. They will take root with water, but won't with water+gel


Hmmmm that's interesting. Maybe we need to experiment with different types of cloning gel? What do you use? I use Rootech (the orange stuff). I don't like Olivia's, that stuff looks like snot!

The technique here is supposed to be cutting the veins behind each leaflet and putting cloning gel on that. The new plant should grow from where you cut and put the gel.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> check this out
> start watching at 2min
> YouTube - Amazing Liquid


Wow... is that weird or what?

Here's another 
YouTube - Freaky Liquid Metal


----------



## COD4 (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Hmmmm that's interesting. Maybe we need to experiment with different types of cloning gel? What do you use? I use Rootech (the orange stuff). I don't like Olivia's, that stuff looks like snot!


 
I don't know what I use, I will have to check. It's in a small white container and it's an orange gel...


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

Here's a link with some info 

Artificial Vegetative Propagation

*Artificial Vegetative Propagation*
*--Leaf Cutting*







Many plants can be artificially cloned by *leaf cuttings*; species that work well include African violet (_Saintpaulia_), _Peperomia_, bryophyllum (_Kalanchoe_) and jade plant (_Crassula_). In this process a leaf (blade + petiole) is removed from the donor plant. The leaf is placed in moist soil or, perhaps, in water and placed in the light.

The leaf blade, as usual, produces *IAA* (auxin). This auxin is transported basipetally (down the petiole) as usual.
The IAA accumulates in the base of the petiole to the point that a *callus* tissue (tumor) forms. A callus is a mixture of meristematic cells and parenchyma cells. Since these cells do not have a determined fate, it is possible to influence these cells to differentiate in just about any direction.
The IAA continues to accumulate in the callus. The concentration rises to the point that *roots* are initiated on the callus.
The roots produce cytokinins (*CK*). This hormone is transported acropetally (away from the root tip, toward the callus). The cytokinin accumulates in the callus.
As the concentration of cytokinin accumulates in the callus, it stimulates *shoot* formation. The shoots then can grow up. In the end you have a shoot with roots...a whole plant!


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 12, 2008)

Subscribed, this rocks.

Applying a little kelp extract to the area in which the leaf stem is rooting may help stimulate shoot growth if I'm reading the above correctly, as kelp extract is rich in cytokinin.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 12, 2008)

Maccabee said:


> Subscribed, this rocks.
> 
> Applying a little kelp extract to the area in which the leaf stem is rooting may help stimulate shoot growth if I'm reading the above correctly, as kelp extract is rich in cytokinin.


Good idea. 

No vegging leaves available, I'll try that next time.

I have some bushmaster, that stuff is powerful.

I don't know much about SCRoG, always planted sea of green, but BM will make your plants into shrubs. 

I used it too early the first time, had a bunch of bonsai without trying.

If you use it DON'T USE TOO MUCH !


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 12, 2008)

I give high doses of kelp extract intentionally (maybe not quite as radically) in combination with spiral LST to get smaller plants with crazy branching. The end result is tons of growing tops in a short bushy profile, with the stem bent to allow them all to grow more or less upwards. The branching undergrowth that is too small to flower is perfect for taking clones.

But, anyway, I'm eager to experiment with this leaf thing.


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 12, 2008)

the absence of evidence is not the evidence of absence!

hah


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Good idea.
> 
> No vegging leaves available, I'll try that next time.
> 
> ...


Tet, are you using soil? I used some BushMaster on my soil plant last grow (Juicy Fruit) but it just still grew, grew and grew upwards not outwards. I haven't been able to get it to work.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 12, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Tet, are you using soil? I used some BushMaster on my soil plant last grow (Juicy Fruit) but it just still grew, grew and grew upwards not outwards. I haven't been able to get it to work.


Coco and Perlite 50/50. At 50% or more perlite you can water as much as you like.

Treated as hydroponic, feed single pass, 20% run-off

House and Garden, Van De Zwaan

A+B Coco Excellent Base 
Roots excelurator very good
Bud XL not big results, but its 1ml to a liter 
Top Booster powerful P K 
Shooting powder Killer, produces second flowering 

I don't think I like the bushmaster, I like to grow corn cob style buds, sea of green."nobody in here but us sardines" I clean off all the lower branches a good four inches.

Man, starting to ramble.

Thats straight Coco in the little tray. 
The brick coco sucks. Chunky
Bagged is very good. Nice and fine
Canna adds trichoderma to their coco.

Time to shut-up.

I bet different strains react differently to that BM.


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm doing something similar, but with 45% higromite, 40% hyrdoton, and 15% light warrior. The plants are happy.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah, I've decided I don't like BushMaster either, however, I do plan on trying it with some tomato plants out on the deck. That may be the thing it's good for.


----------



## beezy~ (Apr 12, 2008)

what you tryin to do?


----------



## COD4 (Apr 12, 2008)

Oh btw, I'm doing my leaf experiments with leaves form flowering plants.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 12, 2008)

I think we are all using rootech. Maybe dip-n-grow or clone-x would work better.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 12, 2008)

COD4 said:


> Oh btw, I'm doing my leaf experiments with leaves form flowering plants.


So am I. Were they supposed to be from vegging plants, I wouldn't have thought it made a difference.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 13, 2008)

Heres some new pics. From 6:30 pm pac. 4/13

One went to the dust bin, two don't look so hot, one is hanging in there better than the rest for some reason.

I was thinking, you know how we make clones from the lower branches, because they have the ability to root better than ones from higher on the plant. Maybe the lower leaves contain more auxin as well as the stalk.

I didn't keep track what part of the plant the donors came from.


----------



## cyks (Apr 13, 2008)

The opposition isn't unfounded... nobody likes to be on a need-to-know basis.

I am sure it is possible in some strains.
Other strains might be capable under laboratory-like conditions, but it is only due to the roots survival behavior. The problem is getting a healthy root system from a single dieing fan leaf...

[lol] regarding the gecko analogy, this would be more like the severed tail growing a new gecko body. [/lol]


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Why don't people read the thread before they open their pie-hole ??


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 14, 2008)

i think what makes this difficult is that cannabis fan leaves can hold very little moisture


----------



## thecloset (Apr 14, 2008)

ive used the bushmaster on a couple plants and its worked like a charm for me... vertical growth pretty much stops immediately and i start getting new nodes all over the place. im also interested in how u like that house and garden stuff TetraHyC?? does it work well for SOG? my local hydro shop owner has been hyping it alot saying all his customers are loving it... id be interested to know about ur set up. i dont wanna hijack the thread so maybe ill just pm you


----------



## mnoel (Apr 14, 2008)

I mentioned this type of method to my father and he says he has done it with several plants but he lets his sit on water not on dirt that way they can take as much water as they need and stay moist. im not sure if this would help any of you or not but when i get some plants i think i am going to try it in some water.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Maybe an air bubbler in the water.


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 14, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Maybe an air bubbler in the water.


Good Idea...


----------



## cyks (Apr 14, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Why don't people read the thread before they open their pie-hole ??


I have read enough to tell that hardly any of you really know wtf you are doing.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 14, 2008)

cyks said:


> I have read enough to tell that hardly any of you really know wtf you are doing.


Yup, that's why we're experimenting. Doh!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

cyks said:


> I have read enough to tell that hardly any of you really know wtf you are doing.


spla that's the hole point, its to see if it can be done or not done in diffrent ways


----------



## panhead (Apr 14, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Yup, that's why we're experimenting. Doh!


Im happy that you guy's are trying this method,ya never know & it's not like it costs anything to try,if it does end up working i see the method being highly usefull,it would save one hell of a lot of time if you had a single high yeilding plant that you needed to reveg in order to take clones from it.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

panhead said:


> Im happy that you guy's are trying this method,ya never know & it's not like it costs anything to try,if it does end up working i see the method being highly usefull,it would save one hell of a lot of time if you had a single high yeilding plant that you needed to reveg in order to take clones from it.


just like you want to do with little miss moosey-the plant on extra hormones(aka rooting powder)


----------



## panhead (Apr 14, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> just like you want to do with little miss moosey-the plant on extra hormones(aka rooting powder)


Bingo !!!

That thing has taken on a life of its own,i wont completely hijack this thread but i will be posting in the related thread soon,it's got more new bud growth after another treatment.


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 14, 2008)

panhead said:


> Bingo !!!
> 
> That thing has taken on a life of its own,i wont completely hijack this thread but i will be posting in the related thread soon,it's got more new bud growth after another treatment.


post a link to it, or pm me the link..... it sounds like your onto a new discovery!!!! and its definitely obvious that its the rooting hormone because you have other plants that are in the same flowering period as miss moose too... aka a controlled experiment/test. "ITS ALIVE" LOL

edit- ohh nm about the PM, "the related thread" your talking about the one FDD started which i am subscribed.


----------



## IfStonesrHvyYamiHigh? (Apr 14, 2008)

i tried but my clones are dying(leaf clones)anybody have a pic


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

IfStonesrHvyYamiHigh? said:


> i tried but my clones are dying(leaf clones)anybody have a pic


I'm trying to find the perfect leaf that I want to use to see what works better


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 14, 2008)

panhead said:


> Bingo !!!
> 
> That thing has taken on a life of its own,i wont completely hijack this thread but i will be posting in the related thread soon,it's got more new bud growth after another treatment.


Go on, hijack.. post the link goddamit man!!


----------



## FrostickZero (Apr 14, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Go on, hijack.. post the link goddamit man!!


lol geeze sounds like you realy want that person to eh?


----------



## panhead (Apr 14, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Go on, hijack.. post the link goddamit man!!


Im pretty sure that your in the thread in question,its fdd's experiment thread,my main experiment plant wont stop adding new bud growth,its even larger now.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/59243-root-gel-some-experiments.html


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 14, 2008)

Heres the latest look.

The cuttings in the cloner were taken on 4/7

The fan leaves were taken on 4/2


----------



## SnowWhite (Apr 15, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/4474-leaf-clone.html

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/6028-leaf-clone-attempt-2-a.html

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/4733-rooted-leaf.html


----------



## soulflyx2k (Apr 15, 2008)

hmm, i bet its possible to get it to grow new shoots


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm cloning my toenail clipping.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 15, 2008)

RandomJesus, you're a real prick and you dont seem very knowledgeable or enthusiastic about this experiment. Why don't you do us all a favor and piss off. 

Duece.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

uberpea said:


> RandomJesus, you're a real prick and you dont seem very knowledgeable or enthusiastic about this experiment. Why don't you do us all a favor and piss off.
> 
> Duece.


Damn chill it was one little joke just one little joke...for all you know he actually could be in favor of the experiment but was just joking around...I mean he was curious enough to read it.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 15, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> Damn chill it was one little joke just one little joke...for all you know he actually could be in favor of the experiment but was just joking around...I mean he was curious enough to read it.


Lol sorry bro, not much sleep... but I saw him in the other leaf cloning thread saying it was all bs and hype and really bringing down all the followers. My bad.

Duece.

*Edit: I found it. RandomJesus quotes "*_I have a degree in knowing that fan leaf cloning is bullshit.
you're an idiot"_


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 15, 2008)

uberpea said:


> *Edit: I found it. RandomJesus quotes "*_I have a degree in knowing that fan leaf cloning is bullshit.
> you're an idiot"_



thats hilarious hahahaha


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 15, 2008)

Alright, those leaves are toast.


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 15, 2008)

Well I burned a jay, and started messing around.

Thought about all the stuff that the supportive section has suggested.

Burned another, just like the other.

Started f*cken off.

We got 1/4 strength nutes, roots excelurator, bush master and a blob of rooting gel in the water.

The bubbler kind of made the leaves want to sink, so I'm giving this floating mat a try.

The three bladed leaf was treated with bushmaster and roots excelurator.

The other leaves were treated the same as before, can't change everything all at one time.

So what does it look like, Ladies and Gentlemen ?


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 16, 2008)

i think this woomeister guy had a Phd in trouble making and not botany....

lol sorry about that one guys..... i just dont see why he would make claims and not all ready have a camera to prove his claim and document his work... the guy is allegedly a Doctor and should be able to afford a camera and what not.

keep up the good work with the tests, thanks for taking the time and sharing


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> So what does it look like, Ladies and Gentlemen ?


That last pic looks like a bucket of pee if you ask me 

One thing I'm wondering is, why did Woo say that you need to cut the leaf stem off as close as possible. Is it to stop any roots forming from the stem and forming on the leaf veins?

It would be nice if Woo would post some pics of his .. he did say he bought a vid. camera.


----------



## cyks (Apr 16, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> i think this woomeister guy had a Phd in trouble making and not botany....


Anyone with anything above an associates in science is familiar with the scientific method and peer review. In this case, Woomeister seems to be the exception and not the rule.

BTW... hey guys I just discovered something groundbreaking but I don't know what is is called. I also have no documentation or cameras, but hey I posted it on the internet! Can someone please link to a website that vaguely resembles the concept on a totally different species? I would but negative peer reviews hurt my feelings!

But seriously, THX milfweed for taking this into your own hands.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 16, 2008)

tetra is at least taking the time to try this and post pics. its always good to try and at worst learn something. who knows maybe he will be succesfull i dought it personally but interesting non the less. no mistakes can be made on this one. i think lab conditions would be needed. if he is succesfull i will be greatly impressed. thanks for taking the time to attemp this


----------



## uberpea (Apr 16, 2008)

LOL cyks... awesome post


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 16, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> tetra is at least taking the time to try this and post pics. its always good to try and at worst learn something. who knows maybe he will be succesfull i dought it personally but interesting non the less. no mistakes can be made on this one. i think lab conditions would be needed. if he is succesfull i will be greatly impressed. thanks for taking the time to attemp this


ya i second that!! i wasnt trying to discredit you guys, im just saying that the woo guy was............ ummmmm, errrrrrrr well you can fill in the blanks. 

i admire you guys trying to implement the proposal and putting up pics for study/review for us.... 

actually i just +repped tetra and i was going to get milf, but i ran out of reps  sorry milf


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 16, 2008)

TetraHyC said:


> Well I burned a jay, and started messing around.
> 
> Thought about all the stuff that the supportive section has suggested.
> 
> ...


 
Hey THC - I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you and again kudos to you and MILF for even attempting this experiment!!!


WWW


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 16, 2008)

yes woo seemed unwilling to show pics. like i said tetra if you clone a fan leaf that would be impressive if succesfull. even if you dont the effort was there thats whats good for this web site and all of us in are learning process. there are no labs currently doing much regarding cannabis so lets be the lab (all of us) and share are thoughts with no hostility. besides we care more about cannabis than the lames that would be doing there bullshit propaganda tests in the first place right friends??


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 17, 2008)

bicycle racer said:


> tetra is at least taking the time to try this and post pics. its always good to try and at worst learn something. who knows maybe he will be succesfull i dought it personally but interesting non the less. no mistakes can be made on this one. i think lab conditions would be needed. if he is succesfull i will be greatly impressed. thanks for taking the time to attemp this


Gee, what am I? Chopped liver?


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2008)

um sorry if i angered you


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 17, 2008)

Kudos to tetra and MsMilf for trying this and posting pics to keep inquiring minds informed!! Whether this works or not (I doubt it personally) this will be a fair test. Not "I can do this BUT I won't show any results. Just take my word for it! Really I can do this.... Really...." Sorry but I've come to the conclusion that woomeister is a wanker....


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks milf to you also sorry i left you out in my post i was tired


----------



## hemlockstones (Apr 17, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Gee, what am I? Chopped liver?


my mom always says that.... thanks for the nostalgia! haha
and thanks for the pics too 
</IMG>


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 18, 2008)

That guy who claims he uses this cloning method said they would root in under a week and start new growth in less than two....I think you two have proved it....what a liar.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 18, 2008)

nowstopwhining said:


> That guy who claims he uses this cloning method said they would root in under a week and start new growth in less than two....I think you two have proved it....what a liar.


Well all we've proved so far is that we are unable to do it. *shrug* ... mine is dying. I'm gonna throw it away tomorrow I think and try again.


----------



## panhead (Apr 18, 2008)

jimmyspaz said:


> Hahaha,A fukin wanker ! thats a good one.
> 
> I came to that conclusion when he was using 10 usernames at once in the AL B Fuct thread,going on & on about how stupid we all are because we cant clone using a leaf.


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 19, 2008)

panhead said:


> Hahaha,A fukin wanker ! thats a good one.
> 
> I came to that conclusion when he was using 10 usernames at once in the AL B Fuct thread,going on & on about how stupid we all are because we cant clone using a leaf.


yes yes yes


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 19, 2008)

I PMed woo, told him we want to see his cards!!
Don't hold your breath.
Should have known when he flaked (sucker).


----------



## DWR (Apr 29, 2008)

Rofl !!!!

^^


----------



## nowstopwhining (Apr 29, 2008)

So im guessing none of the leaves survived...I figured the guy was just trying to waste our time.

Right when he said it only took a week for roots to form and another week for new growth I knew it was bullshit...Theres absolutely no way it only takes two weeks to clone from a leaf or it would be in all the growbooks and in all the online grow faq's. My regular clones dont even root that fast!


----------



## Budsworth (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey at least a few of ya tried. But it doesn't look promising.


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 29, 2008)

so not a single clone came from the experiment?


----------



## jimmyspaz (Apr 29, 2008)

He was a wanker after all I guess,,, no results from anyone???


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 29, 2008)

You might like this thread,MsMIFL.

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/69339-how-make-ph-meter.html


----------



## MsMILFweed (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the link Tetra.. I wonder if they sell the pcb's already made?

Well it does seem like this experiment was a waste of time, although I think it would take a few more experiments before we can truly call this one


----------



## ORECAL (Apr 30, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Thanks for the link Tetra.. I wonder if they sell the pcb's already made?
> 
> Well it does seem like this experiment was a waste of time, although I think it would take a few more experiments before we can truly call this one


well thank you for giving it a shot for all of us msmilf.


----------



## kevtherev (Apr 30, 2008)

I think to do this you would use tissue culture in gel. They get dozens from one leaf, but time may be the problem.


----------



## uberpea (Apr 30, 2008)

Haha this thread was totally Mythbusters style. Love that show...

Duece.


----------



## kevtherev (Apr 30, 2008)

tissue culture is real and you can get plants from leaf or stem. I might reaseach as i hate to cut clones of plant im going to bud. But due to the law of the land of oz i only grow one at a time or you get busted bad. With one a slap on the wrist and a few bucks to poor box. Ive started first hydro so its all yer round save me getting ripped off and dealing with the scummy dealers.


----------



## iMThaWeedMan (Apr 30, 2008)

thats truly amazing!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 30, 2008)

uberpea said:


> Haha this thread was totally Mythbusters style. Love that show...
> 
> Duece.


what do you guys say?

myth busted? lol


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 30, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> what do you guys say?
> 
> myth busted? lol


I concur, next vote.

So this punk Woo, is sneaking around, new handle.

Hey Woo, like hiding behind your computer, be a man log on using Woo


----------



## Rob Street (Apr 30, 2008)

always wondered if that would work.


----------



## maximai (May 1, 2008)

What the woo?


----------



## maximai (May 1, 2008)

I read over 40 pages about this technique in a few threads and ended up with "guess it doesn't work" lol. Props for at least trying and posting the pics. Nice job.


----------



## Budsworth (May 2, 2008)

I saw one of his threads a few hours ago but I didn't call him out.


----------



## MsMILFweed (May 3, 2008)

maximai said:


> What the woo?


lol What the Woo indeed! 

WWWD? What would Woo Do?
or
Where in the World is Woo?

I'm disappointed, I'd like to have seen this technique work. While I believe it can be done (esp if you were to go the tissue culture route), the whole reason for trying this was because it was supposed to be better/easier/faster than taking clones the standard way. At least that was how the Woomeister sold it to us. 

Well, I still can't see any benefit to this way (if it does work) to standard cloning techniques, where I can get roots in less than a week.


----------



## uberpea (May 3, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> I saw one of his threads a few hours ago but I didn't call him out.


Haha you're nicer than I am.

Duece.


----------



## MsMILFweed (May 3, 2008)

Maybe Woo's original thread was an experiment to see how many dumbfuckwits he could get to fall into his trap to try and test his idea. 


... well he got me.


----------



## maximai (May 4, 2008)

lol, he got most of us... Boo WOo


----------



## Budsworth (May 4, 2008)

Thats ok dis better to have failed and have learned than to never learn. Its good to know people or open to new ideas. You guys didn't fail at anything thing.


----------



## bicycle racer (May 5, 2008)

its important to attempt new things. there is no loss if something is learned in the process whether succesfull or not


----------



## BlessAmerica (May 5, 2008)

Hey Guys,

 I know that MsMILF busted the myth, but I must add.

I too tried this. I took two clones (need to post a pic of them), and as an experiment (before hearing of this) decided to try the leaf too. 

I cut the leaf off at a 45 degree angle, and set it at a 45 degree angle in the soil so the leaf would not rot. I placed it in with the other two clones and waited.....

Two weeks later the clones had developed roots, and the leaf had developed a ball with a very thick resemblance of a root. Then about a week later the leaf began to yellow, and shortly died therafter. 

So I agree with MsMILF, BUSTED!


----------



## anhedonia (May 6, 2008)

Holy shit. I cant believe this was in advanced cultivation, LOL! advanced indeed.


----------



## Jriggs (Jul 1, 2008)

i still think this can work ... I wil set up some rockwool plugs and put em in a humidity doem wehn i go on vacation for a week. 

see what happens.


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey all

well, didnt have time to read the ten middle pages of this thread, but...I would like to add my two cents.

So, i've been working in tissue culture for the past two years, and...this is very possible. the things is, fan leaves are (probably) too old to display the type of totipotency (the ability for a single cell to regenerate into a whole new plant) that is needed. 

Here is how you would do it:

Grow your seed until it is the size of the plants in my avatar. basically you want cotyledons fully grown, with the first true leaves JUST beginning to appear/less than half a centimeter.

at that point you cut off the cotyledons, you'll want to cut off the very end, about 2 or 3mm of the end of the cotyledon.

now, I use aseptic agar and sterile conditions to do this...but it should be possible in soil. you'll want to supply a very specific ration of auxin to cytokinins, my magical 'shoot regeneration formula' is 2 milligrams/liter cytokinins (I use trans-zeatin-riboside) and 0.1 milligram/liter auxin (I use I.A.A, Indole-3-acetic acid) after a few weeks a very small callus will appear on the cut ends of the cotyledon, and a bunch of new shoots will start growing out of the cuts.

at that point you cut the shoots off the cotyledon and transfer them to new media, one that has the right formulation to cause roots to grow. I use 5 milligrams/liter I.A.A, thats all.

in another few weeks you should have roots forming.

It's actually pretty simple. well, it's pretty simple when you've got a lab, autoclave, agar, powdered plant hormones, etc.

I'll post some pictures of this process done with tomatoes

Appropriately aged plants for totipotent regeneration:










Cotyledons and hypocotyls (stems) regenerating callus and then shoots:



































After the shoot has gotten big enough, you put it on the rooting media:















Sorry, I dont have any pics on this PC of the actually rooted plants...but i've grown plenty of them out to the point where they can be transplanted into soil, and they grow up and become whole new plants, producing fruit.


so, this can be done. it's not some "stick it in dirt and pray" thing...I doubt that would work, but, it can be done.


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 2, 2008)

jriggs nice avatar "watershipdown" i havent seen that for 20 years brings back memories of childhood i use to watch that all the time. interesting work with those sprouts


----------



## Budsworth (Jul 2, 2008)

How long does this process take?? I still don't think its any easier than pruning
a branch and tossing it in the cloner.


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 2, 2008)

Budsworth said:


> How long does this process take?? I still don't think its any easier than pruning
> a branch and tossing it in the cloner.


well, it took me a year to finally come up with this working protocol, now that i've figured all that stuff out it would take roughly 2 or 3 months to go from seed to rooted clone. 

Still a lot easier to have a good mother plant and take clones from her.


----------



## techhead420 (Jul 5, 2008)

I've never done a tissue culture (never saw the reason to) but this website has lots of info on the subject:

Kitchen Culture Kits - Intro Page

It seems like a pain in the butt compared to clones.


----------



## ouizer (Jul 5, 2008)

hey tmb77 thanks for the quick tutorial.I have had many leaves take root accidentally over the years.This prompted me to try quite a few different ways to clone them.I have to say in all the rooted leaves I've seen none have produced a plant. Previous to the culture post I was wondering if maybe the selected test leaves were already in the dieing phase of a leafs life.Your experience with the culture method makes me think this even more.Maybe the newest smallest leaflets should be used. Or perhaps forcing a flowering plant back into veg and using the first single blade leaves.Fun to think about these things , but overall I concur with most that unless you are going to tissue culture 1000's in the lab it's probably not worthwhile.


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 5, 2008)

well ouizer, I really believe that people are not far off. if you can form roots you're halfway there...all you need to do after the roots have formed is supply a different hormone ratio to encourage fast shoot formation. 

basically when the roots are forming you have a high Auxin:cytokinin ratio, if you can switch it to a high cytokinin:auxin ratio shoots should form. I'm currently trying to find cheap sources of cytokinins instead of buying the stuff my lab usually uses...cuz it's mad expensive.

I've not forgotten about all this...I'm hoping to start a new thread (including....PICTURES!) in the next few months where I actually make this happy.


----------



## techhead420 (Jul 5, 2008)

Nitrozyme is a product that contains cytokinins.


Nitrozyme - Organic Fertilizer, Hydroponics, Diatomaceous Earth, Hydrogen Peroxide, Agricultural Fertilizers, Gardening Products


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 5, 2008)

techhead420 said:


> Nitrozyme is a product that contains cytokinins.
> 
> 
> Nitrozyme - Organic Fertilizer, Hydroponics, Diatomaceous Earth, Hydrogen Peroxide, Agricultural Fertilizers, Gardening Products



ah, nice find man...I might have to check that out. 

although, it will have to wait till I feel like spending 30 bucks or so on an experiment for this crowd, I really dont have much use for the stuff myself. I was going to crack some old texts tonight to see if there is a local plant I can grab and process in some way to get the hormones I need, but it's nice to know I could just order some if i wanted. (kicking myself once again that I didnt grab some hormones from the lab before leaving for my new job)


----------



## Guerilla Grower (Jul 5, 2008)

tmb77 please help me you know your stuff so i figured id ask
ive been looking up micropropagation and every time i try to create sterile conditions the water ends up slightly yellow and the leaves die when i open up the test tubes they kind of smell bad 
ive done dozens of cultures and kind of have limited materials(no access to rooting hormones or agar) but have done my best to provide nutrients for the cuttings

im open to anything please help


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 5, 2008)

Guerilla Grower said:


> tmb77 please help me you know your stuff so i figured id ask
> ive been looking up micropropagation and every time i try to create sterile conditions the water ends up slightly yellow and the leaves die when i open up the test tubes they kind of smell bad
> ive done dozens of cultures and kind of have limited materials(no access to rooting hormones or agar) but have done my best to provide nutrients for the cuttings
> 
> im open to anything please help



I need a lot more details than that, what exactly are you trying to do?

I gather you're using test tubes filled with water to try and propagate herb?

where are you getting the water from...the tap?

what nutrients? 

what sterilization method?

what tissue from the plant, at what age of growth?


----------



## techhead420 (Jul 6, 2008)

Another source of cytokinins is coconut milk. You can find some recipes for tissue culture on google.

coconut milk tissue culture - Google Search


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 6, 2008)

these are good links you're supplying

my one concern with methods such as this is the unknown amount of the hormones in them. I cant seem to find any amounts (as in mg/l) or any molar concentrations. when i've done this before it was with known concentrations, so I was able to supply exactly 2mg/l cytokinins to 0.1mg/l auxin, the magical shoot regeneration formula. I suppose at worst it would take some experimenting with amounts to figure out what is needed.

anyways, good research tech, you planning on trying this yourself?


----------



## bicycle racer (Jul 6, 2008)

good work impressive


----------



## techhead420 (Jul 6, 2008)

"anyways, good research tech, you planning on trying this yourself?"

Nah, I was going to get into years back and I went out and bought a bunch of books on the subject but the more I understood the more I realized that, for pot at least, it just wasn't worth the hassle considering how easy cloning is. Experimenting with cytokinins, auxins and gibberellins is interesting though.

I do, however, encourage people to try tissue culture; it could be a fun way to expand a hobby.


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 7, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> Is that you who has?? What happened after it rooted.. nothing. You just had a rooted leaf?




that is some Dank ass bud!
LOL


----------



## DryGrain (Jul 7, 2008)

TMB77:

What's your opinion on the methods from the original post? Do you think it's possible to propogate with the techniques that Tet and Milf tried? Or was Woo full of shit?


I just spent an hour reading this thread


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 7, 2008)

It was incomplete and overly optimistic



https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/88059-fanleaf-clone-protocol-homegrown-science.html


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 7, 2008)

ya know i have been watching this post and all i can say is in the time we have spend with it we could have harvested about a metric ton of sticky each from conventional cloning.

if it aint broke dont fix it.

by the way i am still waiting for the op to show us one example of this actually working as he claims he does constantly.

i suspect he is blowing smoke up our asses and finding all of this amusing.


----------



## mrbuzzsaw (Jul 7, 2008)

i just stumbled on something that may clear up some stuff

Super Starts Plant Tissue Culture - Home
it seems that a company makes a tissue culture kit. it aint cheap
the trick is to figure out what it is and reproduce it and bypass the 250 pricetag


----------



## TMB77 (Jul 7, 2008)

mrbuzzsaw said:


> i just stumbled on something that may clear up some stuff
> 
> Super Starts Plant Tissue Culture - Home
> it seems that a company makes a tissue culture kit. it aint cheap
> the trick is to figure out what it is and reproduce it and bypass the 250 pricetag


Includes: 
30 Baby food Jars and PP tray 
60 Tissue Culture plastic jars lids

4 Packs MS Media Mix - *soluble powdered nutrients*
4 Packs Gelling Agent - *agar, 'agar agar' can be found in many health stores.
4ml BA Shoot Multiplying Hormone - *cytokinins*
4 ml NAA Root Inducing Hormone - *Auxin*
4 ml PPM Preservative Mixture - *Probably just thiamine, but they might have stuck some other stuff in there*

Stainless Steel Forceps and Scalpel
Sealing Tape, Droppers and Measuring Spoons
pH Testing and Correction Kit
DVD or VHS video 50-page Illustrated Instructions with Recipes




hope any of that helped.


----------



## Staropramen (Aug 20, 2008)

MsMILFweed said:


> I've found that mj is a very tough plant (they don't call it weed for nothing).
> 
> On my first grow, I had a plant that was male I think, so I pulled it out the bucket, shook the soil off, got rid of all the top leaves and threw it out in the woods in the back. Well, blow me down, a couple weeks later I see this green thing in the woods, and the darn plant had started sprouting back. And this is with very little soil around the roots. I was amazed, and freaked out. I don't throw live plants in the back anymore.


This happened to a friend of mine last summer. The male was only 4 feet tall and one day this thing just poked his head over the fence that is 6 feet!


----------



## rykno (Dec 10, 2008)

mnoel said:


> I think this could work and you could potentially get f shoots per leaf. When my plants get big enough i am going to try both methods and see which one i like better. My plants are still to young to cut from.
> i will be watching this thread so thanks for trying it and posting pics.


http://images.google.ca/imgres?imgurl=http://grow.ars-informatica.ca/images/Begonia_leaf_cuttings.jpg&imgrefurl=http://grow.ars-informatica.ca/grow_topic.php?subject=cut5&usg=__v6tNCZjC7JFhufj8Opv_llB1VcI=&h=448&w=600&sz=82&hl=en&start=47&um=1&tbnid=n-655mpS4aus8M:&tbnh=101&tbnw=135&prev=/images?q=ROOTING+FROM+A+LEAF&start=36&ndsp=18&um=1&hl=en&sa=


----------



## RastaCourage (Dec 11, 2008)

i'm guessing this never worked? lol


----------



## Tomogchi (Dec 11, 2008)

Its suppose to. But i cant say that it does or doesnt. The link above says some plants this can be done with. But cannabis im not to sure. When my grow gets a little older i'll try this and let people know... but its gonna be in the upwards of a month till they mature enough to do that


----------



## RastaCourage (Dec 11, 2008)

lol i would try it..
but, it seems that most have either failed or gave up..

& i haven't seen anymore posts with pictures about it..
i do have much respect for the ones that tried it though..
i just want to see a successful outcome of this method..

& no one has posted for about 4 months till us & *rykno*


----------



## DWR (Dec 11, 2008)

If ya have loads of plants in one room, and the leafs overlap themselfs... meaning one sits on the other, they leave water behind them on the bottom leaf..... would this mean, if they they were close together for long enough, would the leafs grow together ?


----------



## m3ccaofus (Feb 12, 2009)

i think the biggest problem with it is was direct contact with the soil. Since even clean soil is crawling with and a perfect breeding ground for bacteria it just slowly rotted the leaves. It might work if it was in a lab under 100% sterile situations like some of the last pics showed us...but for the the majority of people that just seems like to much work. not that its impossible just too difficult. maybe someone did 1000 some leaves a few would work but thats all hearsay. I mean i still haven't seen it done exactly how woo described it.


----------



## MsMILFweed (Feb 16, 2009)

Well this one has definitely been "BUSTED".
Thanks for playing guys 

It's certainly not better, faster or easier than traditional cloning methods as Woo led us to believe.


----------



## stylez (Jun 21, 2009)

bastard. wasted two hours haha


----------



## MurderAlley (Nov 6, 2009)

stylez said:


> bastard. wasted two hours haha


Pretty interesting thread! I wont lie i was as excited as a youngster in a candyshop when i came across this one, glad you gave it some real world testing. If i had a lab and was willing to put in the necessary time and effort i would be all over it but unfortunately that is not the case!!!  Thanks for ridin out the whole experiment so now we all know!!


----------



## stupidlegs13 (Feb 7, 2011)

I just dipped this in rooting hormone and put it in there the other day. we will see....


----------



## TheGaussianMan (Feb 7, 2011)

Yo son, did you not read the rest of this? If you want to do something like this you need to READ READ READ, spend some money on a lab kit, sterilizing equipment and a whole fuckton of other shit. Just clone the old fashioned way or breed and get seeds.


----------



## mrshark (Feb 14, 2011)

if you use tissue sample and used controlled conditions you can clone tissue but sticking a leaf in dirt? i doubt it and to be honest i don't have time do you?


----------

